# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Pegasus-Box تحديثات :  Pegasus Box v1.3.4

## mohamed73

*Pegasus Box v1.3.4 - unlock codes reading added for some phones with new security*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Made some changes and improvements to the main software   Pegasus Box v1.3.4 Release Notes:   Added support for unlock code reading of the listed below models with new security protection: S5360S5360BS5360LS5360TS5363S5367S5369B5510B5510BB5510LB5512S5570iS5830iS5839iS6102EULA was updated according to recent DMCA changes.Made some improvements to the software and fixed minor bugs.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

